# سلسلة همســــات.. مما راق لى



## Farida Farook (19 أغسطس 2012)

*همســــات..(1)

*






*مهما اشتدت الضيقه لابد ف يوم هاتعدي ..
وكل ما لسان اللهب يجري وراك حاول انت تهدي ..
هدي نفسك فالاقداس .. وشوف الضيقه بعين الهك ..
مش بعين الناس .. وميصعبش عليك م اللى باعك ..

دا امتحانك بكره يبقى اختبار..
وعمرنا ماسمعنا عن ليل ماجاش وراه نهار

وافتكر انه الغيمه كل ماتتقل.. تبقى مليانه ب الأمطار..
واللى يسلم للعالي..

عمره ما يبقى ف يوم محتار.. وان كانت التعب محطه..
فالراحه هي الدار..!!

يارب ينال اعجابكم ...
*​


----------



## Farida Farook (19 أغسطس 2012)

*همسات (2)

*




*
ما اصعب ان تبدو قويا..والقلب خائر ضعيف.
ان تنتظر فى شوق نسمات الربيع..
فتنتابك لفحات الخريف.. 

تضمد جرح المجروحين..
وبداخلك الف نزيف ..

فالقى على الله الثقل والاحمال ..
هو يسمع ما تقول... 
ويعلم جيدا ما لا ينفع ان يقال..
فهو لا يعرف المستحيل..
ولا يخضع سلطانه لكلمة..
احتمال..!!*​


----------



## Farida Farook (19 أغسطس 2012)

*همســات (3) 
مد ايدك ع البلد ..






مد ايدك ع البلد بالامان خلي مركبها ترسي..
دي لا يكفيها 100 يوم ولا الف مرسي..

ايه ذنب ناس دمها يروح هدر..
وعيال تتيتم وستات تترمل ف مواجهة القدر..

اكسر دراع الشر..
املى سواقينا بالخير.. 
رجع للارض المطر..!!
*​


----------



## Farida Farook (19 أغسطس 2012)

*همسات (4)

*




*
يارب..كن سلامى عندما ينعدم السلام ..
وعكازي عندما تهتز الاقدام..

دعنى اهرب منك اليك..
واختبىء منك بين جناحيك..

دعنى اجفف دموعي فى صفحات الكتاب..
واطرح ثقلى عند قدمى الآب..
ولا يحنينى الالم..
بل يزيدنى صلابة وانتصاب..

ولو اخذتنى عند نهر كريث..انتظر منك الخير..
ولو من خلال الغراب..

فانت المتحكم بطبيعة الاشياء..
وان كنت انت (الف) الحياه..
فلا خوف على (الياء)..
*​


----------



## Farida Farook (19 أغسطس 2012)

*همسات (5)






لونت وجهي بكل الوان الطيف..
بس نفسي محنيه مريضه..
ولبست على وشي كل قناعات الزيف..
وداريت كسري بابتسامه خايبه عريضه..

ف محضره شال القناع..
وحط ايده على كتفي..
قمت مخضوض قاللي ماتخافش 
بص ع الجرح.. دي ايدي ودا كفي..

انت اسمك منقوش على ايدي..
انت مكانك جوه قلبي..
ارمي همك على كتافي
سيب مركبتك وتعالى امسك ف مجدافي..
ولو الهم كسر قلبك..انا الحي..
انا الشافي..!!*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

*همسات معزيه ورائعه
كل همسه تستحق الالاف التقييمات

احيكي علي اختيارك

ومتابعه كل جديد ...
*


----------



## white.angel (19 أغسطس 2012)

*رائع يا فيرو بجد ..... بعشق همساتك دائماً *
*متابعه معاك كل جديد *
*ربنا يباركك يا قمر *​


----------



## Farida Farook (20 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> *
> همسات معزيه ورائعه
> كل همسه تستحق الالاف التقييمات
> 
> ...


*ميرسى ليكى يا نيفين لتشجيعك و تقييمك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Farida Farook (20 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *رائع يا فيرو بجد ..... بعشق همساتك دائماً *
> *متابعه معاك كل جديد *
> *ربنا يباركك يا قمر *​


*ميرسى يا وايت لمرورك وتقييمك
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى
*​


----------



## النهيسى (20 أغسطس 2012)

*روعه جدا وقيمه
تسلم ايدك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## Farida Farook (20 أغسطس 2012)

*همســات (6)

*




*
اصعب الاوقات..
لما تصعب عليك نفسك..
لما دمعك ينزل مره بارادتك و 10 مرات غصب عنك..

يمكن مظلوم..
او تحت رحاية همك مطحون..
وامل بكره مات على ايد وحدتك ويأسك..

نفسك تروح مكان لوحدك وتقول آااااه بصوت عالي..
تبقى على طبيعتك..
تبكى تصرخ ماحدش بيك يبالي..

بس العالي حاسس بكل اللي فات..
من غصة ألم..
من ضربة قلم..
من صرخة أهات..

انسى نفسك بين ايديه..
قوله شكرا..
متقولش ليه..

دا يمكن لو مصعبتش عليك نفسك..
مكنتش ف يوم هاتفكر..
تروح عند رجليه..!!*​


----------



## Farida Farook (20 أغسطس 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *روعه جدا وقيمه
> تسلم ايدك
> الرب يباركك*​



*شكراً استاذ النهيسى لمرورك الجميل
كل الفرح لقلبك
*​


----------



## Farida Farook (20 أغسطس 2012)

*همســـــات (7)

*




*
ياغربه امتى تنتهى ونروح الاوطان .....
مهما تطولى يا غربتى مليش فيكى مكان .....

فيكى ياغربه القلب جريح .... 
امتى بقى يجي المسيح ......
معاه هنفرح ونستريح ......

فيكى ياغربه عزاب ودموع ....
مشتاق ياغربه انا للرجوع .....
امتى بقه يجى يسوع .....
ومعاه هنفرح مع الجموع ....*​


----------



## Farida Farook (20 أغسطس 2012)

*همســــات (8)





قـــــالـــولــى ميـــن امــــك؟
ميـــــن فـــى الضيقــــه تضمــــك؟

قولـــتلهــم العــــدرا دى امـــى .... 
ودايمــا شـايلـــه همـــى

اشكلهــــا تحــس بألمـــى .... 
تــدخــل وتــدبــر امـــــرى

خيــــرهـا عليـــا مكفينـــى .... 
طـــول ايـــامــى وسنينــى

وتطلـــب مــن يســوع عنــى ....
وبحبـــه يلـــمس قلبــى*​


----------



## Farida Farook (20 أغسطس 2012)

*همســــات (9)*




*
اغسل عيونك حتى تراه واترك وراءك وهم الحياه
وابقَ دواما تابع خطاه وهو يظللك في ستر حماه

لا تأمن لعمر يطول ,, كل ما على ألأرض يزول
هكذا رب الجنود يقول : افتح آذانك واسمع ند اه

اقرأ ماذا يقول الكتاب : ينتظر الجميع يوم حساب
فإما جحيما فيه العذاب وإما نعيما في حضن الاله

فارجع يا خاطي اليه الآن بتوبة قبل فوات ألأوان
فيرفعك من أرض الهوان ويسكنك في قدس سماه

لا يغرينك مجدا ومالا وعزّا لا لن يدوم لك بأي حال
فاجعل رجاءك والإتكال يمن يدعوك اليه باسطا يداه*​


----------



## Farida Farook (20 أغسطس 2012)

*همســــات (9)

*




*
الصبر مر زي الصبار من بره اخضر ومن جوا مرار..
مستعد اصبر للابد بس المس في الامر ايدك..
وادوس على استعجال الجسد بس اظهرلى دليلك..
قولى حاسس بيك خليني خليلك.. 

طول مانا فى الخطه استناك سنين..
لا تحنيني تجارب ولا يحرق قلبي انين..
ومهما يا سيدي تؤمر ماتلاقي على لساني غير حاضر وآمين..

وان طال عليا الانتظار انت مش ناسي..
وان قسيت عليا الايام عمرك ما بتعرف على ولدك تكون قاسي..
دي امانتك سقفي وحبك اساسي..!!
*​


----------



## Farida Farook (20 أغسطس 2012)

*همســــات (11)

*




*
وســـــــط الالام اراك الهــــــي 
وســـــط الاحزان تعزي حياتي

وســــــــط الظـــــلام تــــنـــيـــر طريقي
وسـط الاشواك تـــمســك بـيـمـيني
فأتي اليك وثقتي اليــــــــــــك 

اطرح خوفي وضيقي في يديك 
فانت يسوعي ماسك يديـــــــا 

وسـط الظروف انت صديقــــــي
معي في الغربة انت رفيقـــــي

وفي الممات انت رحيلــــــــــي 
وفي السماء انت حبيبــــــــــي*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

*همسآت رقيقة وعذبة
أحسنتى أختيآرهآ بذوق رآقى

آلرب يبآرككـ يآ جميلة

*
 

  *.،*​ ​


----------



## amgd beshara (20 أغسطس 2012)

همسات حلوة جدا جدا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


----------



## Farida Farook (20 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *.*
> 
> *همسآت رقيقة وعذبة
> أحسنتى أختيآرهآ بذوق رآقى
> ...




*ميرسى اختى لردك الرقيق
ربنا يخليكى*


----------



## Farida Farook (20 أغسطس 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> همسات حلوة جدا جدا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك



*بشكرك اخويا كتير*
*كل الفرح ليك*​


----------



## Samir poet (20 أغسطس 2012)

روووووووووووووووووووووووعة
حقيقى
مش لقى كلام يتقال
اوصف بة هذا الجمال
همساتك كلها محال
ودا هوالحال
بزويدوى مواضيعك عال العال
هههههههههههههه
حقيقى ربنا يباركك


----------



## Farida Farook (20 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> روووووووووووووووووووووووعة
> حقيقى
> مش لقى كلام يتقال
> اوصف بة هذا الجمال
> ...



*هههههههههههه كل ده كتير*
*عموما ميرسى بجد ليك*​


----------



## Farida Farook (22 أغسطس 2012)

*همســــات (12)

*





*
همي ضيع من قلبي سلامي ...
احلامي انهارت امام طوال مشواري ....
خطيتي قتلت فيا كل حاجه منحها ليا فاديا....

اخترت طريقي بأيدي وسبتك انت ربي وحبيبي
حبيت غربه ايامي وتركتك سر ضماني واماني
اشتهيت لذه وقتيه ...مع اني شهوتك ليا ان تسكن قلبي
انت يا فاديا ....

ضيع من قدامي خطيه واخداني عنك رمياني
في وحل العالم وسيباني ...
واقبلني ليك **ابن **من تاني ..
او حتي عبد اخدم الملك اللي صار من اجلي مهان وانا كنت اناني
فحبي ليه تركته وذهبت ورا عالم فاني .......................
*​


----------



## Samir poet (22 أغسطس 2012)

متابعين بشوق
ولهفة


----------



## Farida Farook (22 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> متابعين بشوق
> ولهفة


*اشكرك جداً لمحبتك وتشجيعك الدائم .
*​


----------



## Farida Farook (22 أغسطس 2012)

*همســــات (13)
*




*
عيون زعلانة !!!!!!
بتقول ليسوع لآمتى هفضل تعبانة
ضاقت بيا الدنيا ولاقيت نفسى فى الليل سهرانة

حاسة بيك قدامى يايسوع
ولكن انا عن صورتك عميانة... 
ايدى متقيدة وبسلاسل متربطة
وفى الدنيا ياربى انا شقيانة
ما انا كنت عايشة فى حضنك... 
وبكلمتك انا فرحانة

خلينى يارب ارجعلك وانا اعيش عمرى كله لكلمتك خدامة ..
*​


----------



## Farida Farook (22 أغسطس 2012)

*همســــات (14)

*




*
عندما أعلنت قصدك ومشيئتك في لاوي العشار 
صار متى الرسول.

وعندما أعلنت قصدك ومشيئتك في الخاطئة 
صارت مدرسة للحب الإلهي.

وعندما أعلنت قصدك ومشيئتك في اللص 
صار نموذجا للتوبة والغفران.

لأجل هذا يا أبانا اعلن مشيئتك في واستخدمني
في أحقر الأعمال كأعظمها.. 
المهم أنك تستخدمني وتعلن مشيئتك في بوضوح. 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

قمه الروعه
همسات تمس القلب حقا

كل الشكر

متابعه


----------



## Farida Farook (23 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> قمه الروعه
> همسات تمس القلب حقا
> 
> كل الشكر
> ...


*اشكرك نيفينا لتشجيعك المستمر*
*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## Farida Farook (23 أغسطس 2012)

*همســــات (15)

*




*يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا رب !
يمكن مش فاهم إيه اللي بيحصل
بس واثــــــــــــــــــــق فيك ...

يمكن متضايق من شوية ضيق ،
بس راحتـــــــــــــــــــــــي فيك ...

يمكن خايف شوية من بكره ،
بس اتكالي عليك ...

يمكن مش ضامن أي حاجة ...
بس حفظي من أي شر مسئولية إيديك !
*​


----------



## Samir poet (23 أغسطس 2012)

حقيقى همساتك تمس القلب
استمرى
ومتابعين
ليكى وبشوق


----------



## Farida Farook (25 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> حقيقى همساتك تمس القلب
> استمرى
> ومتابعين
> ليكى وبشوق


*ميرسي يا سمير لمحبتك*
*وتشجيك الدائم*​


----------



## Farida Farook (25 أغسطس 2012)

*همســــات (16)*
​





*ساعات بضحك بقصد عشان احسس نفسى ان انا فرحان
و عشان منساش شكل الفرحة و ماخدش على وجود الاحزان

و ساعات من خنقة الاحساس انا ببعد عن عيون الناس
و ببكى و دمعة تجيب دمعة علشان محتاج ابكى و خلاص

انا كل حياتـــــــــى متلخبطة متخبطة 
كل المشاعر محبطة

مخنوقة الاحلام جوايا و عمالة تموت
خطوات رجليا متنطورة متأخرة انا ماشى بس ماشى لورا
نفسى اصرخ من يأسى لكن مش طالع صوت*​


----------



## Farida Farook (25 أغسطس 2012)

*همســــات (17)*





*خلي أيدك تحميني من شر أيامي وسنيني
وأنزع من قلبي أنيني دا لمسة أيدك تحييني

خلي حبك يشفيني من ضعف عطائي وحنيني
وأزرع بذار تكفيني من حبك تسبيني

خلي كلامك ما يسبني وعن كل خطية يبعدني
في أيام الغربة يقودني ولنهر عطائك يرويني*​


----------



## Farida Farook (25 أغسطس 2012)

*همســــات (18)*





*عـامــل زى واحــد بـيـغـــرق ومـسـتـنــى طـوق الـنـجـــاة
عـمــــال بـيـصــــرخ والـنـاس مــش سـمـعــاه

طــب أروح لمين يـــارب غـيـــرك .. مــا أنت الطـــريق والـحيـاة

نـفـســى يـــارب أتــوب وأرجـعـلك .. وطـريق شـــرى انـســـاه
دورت كتيـــر علـى حـد يـسمعنـى وينجـدنــى ومـفيـش غيــرك هالاقـاه*​


----------



## Farida Farook (25 أغسطس 2012)

*همســــات (19)

*





*أحياناً أقع ... ويداك ترفعاني
وأحيانا اركض ... وتركض معي
اتعب ... وتتعب معي

لا اعلم يا الهي ماذا سيحصل لي في نهاية الطريق ؟
ولكني واثق انك هنا وهناك ستكون ماسكاً بيدي ،،،، 
نسير سوياً

واثق انك سترفعني قبل أن أقع
تحملني على يداك قبل أن اتعب
*​


----------



## Twin (25 أغسطس 2012)

*لا موضوع جامد ... تسجيل متابعة ... ولي عودة لقراءة كل الهمسات *

*تحياتي*​


----------



## Farida Farook (25 أغسطس 2012)

Twin قال:


> *لا موضوع جامد ... تسجيل متابعة ... ولي عودة لقراءة كل الهمسات *
> 
> *تحياتي*​


*اشكرك لتقييمك ومحبتك
سعيده ان همساتى نالت اعجابكم 
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## Twin (25 أغسطس 2012)

Farida Farook قال:


> *اشكرك لتقييمك ومحبتك*
> *سعيده ان همساتى نالت اعجابكم *
> *الرب يباركك*​


 
*لا أنا قيمتك أه :smile02*
*بس لسة مقرتش كل همساتك *
*بس بجد بداية مبشرة لكاتبة مثقفة *​


----------



## Farida Farook (25 أغسطس 2012)

*همســــات (20)*





*
ما أجملك يا إلهى احببتنى حب لا مثيل له .... 
احببتنى بلا مقابل ....... احببتنى قبل وجودى

احببت اخرين حباً كثيراً فلم القى مثله 
فتذكرت كم انت تحبنى وانا لا اقابلك بهذا الحب

حبك بحر لا مثيل له .... 
حبك عظيم لا ينطق به ...
حبك يعنى انى ابنك رغم كل خطاياى ... 
حبك يعنى صليبك وانت فرحان فى وسط ألامك
 لأنك تحبنى ولا تريد هلاكى .

وكلما عشت سأكتشف كم انت تحبنى 
سامحنى ان لم اعطك الحب الذى يليق بك .*​


----------



## Farida Farook (25 أغسطس 2012)

*همســــات (21)*





*مين فى ضيقتى ياخدنى فى حضنه 
و يخاف عليا غير حضن امين 
يضم قلبى و يشيل الى فيا من خوف 
و الالام و جراح سنين 

و عارف الى بيا ... 
من غيرك بيعزى و يسكت الموج الهايجه عليا 
مين بس غير يسوع يعد الدمع الى نازل من عنيا 
و يكمم الاسود المفترسه من حواليا 
و يشيلنى فى قلبه و ياخدنى من ايديا 
للراحه و السلام *​


----------



## Farida Farook (25 أغسطس 2012)

*همســــات (22)*







*إنْ جُزتُ فِي وادِي الُبكاَ ، أراهُ مأنُوسًا بك
ففِي مماتِي والحياةْ ، إنِّي نذيرٌ للإلهْ
فكُنْ أمامِي فِي النهارْ ، يَا راحتِي عندَ القرارْ
ياَ حافظِي وقتَ المنامْ ، ياَ مرشدِي حِينَ الكلامْ
وكُنْ معِي فِي كُلِّ حينْ ، ياَ حارسِي الحصنَ الأمينْ
ياَ عاضدِي طُولَ الحياةْ ، ياَ ناصرِي عندَ الوفاةْ

امــكـث مـعـــى يــا سيـــدى 
*​


----------



## Farida Farook (25 أغسطس 2012)

*همســــات (23)*





*
الخاطية حررتها ، من جروحات عميقة 
 والزانية ما دنتها غيرت طريقها ، انت اللي بنظراتك بترحم الخليقة
ما بتوقف على المظاهر ، مش هيه الحقيقية
ما بتحكم على الانسان ، بتحكم على الخطية
واللي بتسميه جهل ، بسمي انا أذية
التفت ربي لي ، غير لي نظرة عيني *​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 أغسطس 2012)

كلمات جميلة اوى الرب يباركك


----------



## Farida Farook (25 أغسطس 2012)

*همســــات (24)*






*لا تـــقـــــل أن الله فــى قـلـبــــى 
 بــل قــــل . . أنــا فــى قـلــــب الله 
لأنــى يـــا رب لا أثـــق فــى حــبــى لـك
 ولـكـــن . . أثــق فــى حــبـــك أنــت لـــى*​


----------



## Farida Farook (25 أغسطس 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> كلمات جميلة اوى الرب يباركك



*اشكرك اخى حبيب
الرب يباركك
*​


----------



## Farida Farook (26 أغسطس 2012)

*همســــات (25)*




*
مع المسيح لا معنى للمستحيل في حياتي .. 
مع المسيح تنمحي كل صعوباتي .. 
مع المسيح تتبدد كل همومي واثقالي .. 
مع المسيح يزدادُ جمال حياتي لان المسيح هو حياتي .*​


----------



## Farida Farook (26 أغسطس 2012)

*همســــات (26)

*




*رفعت عيناي إلى السماء ابحث عنك ،، 
ولكن يا لإيماني الضعيف .. 
ابحث عنك في السموات ، 
وأنت بقربي تحرسني وتبارك حياتي .. 
أشكرك يا أبي السماوي .. 
لأنك موجود معي في كل دقيقة من عمري !*​


----------



## Farida Farook (26 أغسطس 2012)

*همســــات (27)*




*
مد إيديك جوه ضلوعي انزع خفف اي الام
اغفر سامح داوي وطيب اي هموم جت من الايام
حاسس بيا ايديك حوليا مبتسبنيش وانا حتي بنام
انزع مني كل خطيه عملت يوم علي قلبي زحام
واثق أنا دايما في وعودك صادقه يارب مش بس كلام*​


----------



## Farida Farook (26 أغسطس 2012)

*همســــات (28)*




*
مـش كــل الـجــروح واحـد فــي الـتــأثـيــر ..
دا فــي جــرح يـعـلــم فـيــك سـنـيــن ...
و جــرح و لا يـفــرق مـعـاك و لا تـديـلــه اي تـعـبـيــر ..
عـلــى اد غــلاوة الـجــارح يـتـعــب الـمـجــروح ..
دا فــي جــرح يـتـعــب الـجـســد
 لـكــن الاصـعــب الـلــي يـوجــع الــروح ..

فــى كــل الاحــوال الـلــي اتـجــرح بـالـصـلـيــب شـاعــر بـجـرحــك ..
و الـلـى مــات عـنــك يـقــدر يـشــدد قـلـبــك ..
مـفـيــش جــرح مـيـقــدرش عـلـيــه مـفـيــش الــم
 الا و شـايـفــاه عـيـنـيــه ..

يـعـصــب جـروحــك بـالـجــراح 
و جـلـســه عـنــد رجـلـيــه تـغـسـلــك ..
و تـعـزيــك و تـعـوضــك عــن الـلــي راح*​


----------



## Farida Farook (26 أغسطس 2012)

*همســــات (29)
*





*
حياتك على الارض كالنبات الذى يتعذى على كلام الله
فيجب عليك الاهتمام بالغذاء الروحى قبل الجسدى
فاذا اهملت فى هذا الغذا فأعلم انك ستجف وتموت
وليس يكون لك حياه مره اخرى

وان اهتميت بها واعطيتها الوجبه كامله من
**صوم وصلاه وافعال كويسه ترضي ربنا ..الخ

سوف تنمو اكتر فأكثر وتاتى بثمر كثير فى الروح
ولا تنسي انك سوف يكون لك حياه ابديه لا تموت ابدا
اهتمو بالغذاء الروحـــــــــــى فأنه اكثر نفعاً لحياتك*​


----------



## Farida Farook (26 أغسطس 2012)

*همســــات (30)*






*

سترنى من العيون
شفينى مهما جرحى يكون
سقينى من فيض الحنان
حضنى مهما يقسى الكون
تغيب الشمس فى عيونى لكن حبك بيهدينى
جنود الشر حوطونى وانت يا ابويا حمينى
دانا كل اتكالى عليك وبين ايديك رميت همى
ودايما يا يسوع بلقيك
احن عليا من امى*​


----------



## Farida Farook (26 أغسطس 2012)

*همســــات (31)*





*
رعيتك حسب كمال قلبى وبمهاره يديا 
هديتك قبلما تصورت فى البطن عرفتك عينى 
عليك محبه ابديه 

احببتك وادمت لك الرحمه
اخترتك ولم أرفضك جعلتك تاج جمال بيدى 
صرت عزيز ومكرم فى عينى وأنا قد احببتك 

حلفت لك ودخلت معك فى عهد فصرت لى 
لا اهملك ولا اتركك اصونك كحدقه عينى 
سحقت الشيطان من اجلك وأصنع المعجزات 
من اجلك لا تخاف لاتخزى اجالك فى يدى

لا تدنو ضربه من خيمتك احرسك 
كل لحظه حتى لا يوقع بك اعوضك واريحك 
فى ارضك فتكون ارض مسره ...*​


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

امين
امين 
همسات 
تمس القلب 
متابعين


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أغسطس 2012)

واااااااااااااو فى منتهى الروعة 

احلى تقييييم


----------



## Farida Farook (28 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> امين
> امين
> همسات
> تمس القلب
> متابعين


*ميرسي ليك يا اخويا سمير*
*لتشجيعك الدائم*
*الرب يباركك*​ 


ABOTARBO قال:


> واااااااااااااو فى منتهى الروعة
> 
> احلى تقييييم


*اشكرك لمحبتك وتقييمك ابو تربو
كل الفرح لقلبك
*​


----------



## Farida Farook (28 أغسطس 2012)

*همســــات (32)*






*يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب ..
أعطني .. قلب موسي المؤمن
أعطني .. قلب يوسف الطاهر
أعطني .. قلب دواد المرتم
أعطني .. قلب يوحناالمحب
أعطني .. قلب بولس المملوء غيرة واتعابا
أعطني .. قلب بطرس الناظر اليك برجاء
اعطني .. قلب أرميا الباكي المتطلع اليك
أعطني .. قلب أشعياءالمنسحق والمذلول والصارخ اليك
أعطني .. قلب اللص السارق ملكوتك
أعطني .. قلب المجدلية المملوءبالمحبةالالهية*​


----------



## Farida Farook (28 أغسطس 2012)

*همســــات (33)

*




*
صـديقى دعنى أهمس فى أذنك .. وأقول لك
إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت مميز عند الله !!
فنحن لا نعرف جدول مواعيد الله ، لكننا نثق
ونعلم يقيناً، أننا موضوع إهتمامه الشخصى...
ورعايته وتدبيره ... برغم إنشغاله بتدبير العالم كله !!
*​


----------



## Farida Farook (28 أغسطس 2012)

*همســــات (34)

*




*
إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت لازلت قادر على الإحتمال
وعين يسوع لم ولن تغيب عنك لحظة !!
إذ هو يتأنى عليك حتى تأتى التجربة بثمارها فى حياتك
حياة أبدية ، وخبرات روحية عميقة ، وآلام تشفى
الجراحات القديمة فتزداد نقاوة !!
هو يمحصك فى نار التجربة ...
لكى يزداد معدنك بريقا ولمعاناً
ولولا أنك مميز عند الله ... وغالى جداً ...
ماكان إهتم هكذا بنقاوتك ... وبريق معـــدنك !!
إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت قــــــوى
إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت لازلت قادر على الإحتمال
إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت مميــز عند الله
إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت حبيب المسيح
*​


----------



## Farida Farook (28 أغسطس 2012)

*همســــات (35)

*





*
ها هو ينعم عليك بالآم لكى تشاركه آلامه
وهو حتما سيشركك أيضا فى المجد ....
والذى يصبر إلى المنتهى .... هذا يخلص ...
فطوبــاك إن طال زمن تجربتك
سوف تكون شجرة كبيرة مثمرة ، وسوف تأوى إليك
طيور السماء ، فتجد بين أغصانك الدفء والرحمة
والمحبة والتودد واللـــــــــطف !!
فالذى تذوق الألم هو وحده القادر أن يعين المتألمين
«من يضعف وأنا لا أضعف من يعثر وأنا لا ألتهب »
والذى تجرع مرارة ومذلة الضعف ، 
هو أقــدر الناس على إحتمال ضعفات الآخرين 
ورفعهم وتشجيعهم إذ هو يملأ قلوبهم بالفرح والرجاء ... 
وهو مشفق عليهم ويلتمس لهم الأعــــذار !!
«أنا أعلم أنكم بجهالة فعلتم كما رؤسائكم أيضاً »
وإله كل نعمة الذى دعانا إلى مجده الأبدى
فى المسيح يسوع ... بعدما تألمتم يســـيراً
هو :
يكملكم
ويثبتكم
ويقويكم
ويمكنكم
*​


----------



## Farida Farook (28 أغسطس 2012)

*همســــات (36)

*




*ماتخافش .. ماتخافيش .
الرب ماتركش الارض .
كلمته سايده بالطول والعرض .
مهما  الدنيا هاجت هو خلف الستار .
مهما الميه ماجت هو متسلط ع البحار .
ضابط السياسه  ومتحكم ف الاقتصاد ..

ضامن سلامتك ولما تقول آه ..
تلاقى ملاكه فى وضع  الاستعداد .

اخر ماعند الشيطان زئير لانه من غير انياب .
لكن سيدك سهران على  سلامتك ومجده مالى السحاب .

دانت الحْمل الغالي ولو كنت وسط الذئاب .
يجّوع  آخاب الملك .
وابنه ايليا ياكل كباب .
اترمي عليه وارمي قلبك ف قلب الكتاب !!*​


----------



## Farida Farook (3 يناير 2013)

*نفســي يــارب ارتمــي تحــت رجــلك وابكــي كــل دمــوع عــنيه 
*

*وانســي نفســي يــارب جــنبك وانــت بطبــطب علــيه 
*

*وتضمنــي وتدينــي الامــان وتهــد ســور حزنــي اللــي خانــق فرحتــي


*
​


----------

